

Ten Helpful User Interface Design Patterns - ckinnan
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/06/23/10-ui-design-patterns-you-should-be-paying-attention-to/

======
pie
While this is a decent reminder of some reasonably current UI trends (and some
very old ones - just check a few of the form-oriented items in this list), I'd
guess that most HN readers are familiar with all of these concepts.

I'm somewhat tickled to see "sign-up forms must die" as the first item, but
then a feature about giant, prominent sign-up forms appears farther down. Hm.

